# Cristallo done!



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

I have had a Cristallo in ST02 on order w/Mike @ Maestro since October. The other day Mike informed me that he will no longer be able to get them. Colnago is not making them. They (Colnago) have pulled them off their website as well. I know that the Cristallo was not offered here in the US for 2008 but up until last week it was still on Colnago's site. There are a few available from various US dealers for $2,700-$3,000, limited colors. Mike did offer a good deal on any of the C-series bikes or a full refund on my deposit.

I already have a C-50 and was going to build up the Cristallo as a back up bike. Now what? I did see my first CLX up close the other day and was actually very impressed.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

First the President and now the Cristallo. Neither sold at the levels of the C50, EP, or EC. I guess Colnago will only be fabricating lugged bikes in Italy. The CLX will be the only monoque frame. I love my Cristallo but the CLX would be just as nice.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is utterly amazing. Seems as though the only frames with any real selection on paint is the $4,000+ lugged carbon frames. If I had it to do over again, I think I would have bought a C50 instead of the Cristallo. Not because I don't like the Cristallo, but because I initially bought the Cristallo to be my race bike (i.e., I wanted a stiff bike) and then thought better about racing a carbon fiber frame and bought an Arte for racing. So, the C50 would have been a better choice for an everyday training bike.

I'll keep the Cristallo for a couple decades, and still buy the C50 next year too. However, I will say that Colnago is starting to piss me off, and I would suspect that pretty soon the entire lineup is going to be made in Taiwan and come with a select number of paint schemes.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh so true...especially when the old master moves on...


----------

